# Pork Sirloin Roast Canadian Bacon w/ Q-View



## smokesontuesday (Mar 12, 2017)

When I butcher whole loins for chops I always save the ~1 pound sirloin end pieces to use for pork roasts. 

Digging in the freezer a couple weeks ago, I found 4 of them in the back that really needed to be used so I thought I'd take a shot at making Canadian bacon with them to change it up a bit. I followed Bear's step by step found here http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/109617/canadian-bacon-and-dried-beef-cured-smoked/40 and this is the most delicious Canadian bacon I've ever had.













Sirloin Tips.jpg



__ smokesontuesday
__ Mar 12, 2017






Before I trimmed them up a bit













Trimmed and Seasoned.jpg



__ smokesontuesday
__ Mar 12, 2017






Trimmed and seasoned













Bagged.jpg



__ smokesontuesday
__ Mar 12, 2017






Bagged up and ready for their nap in the fridge













Checking Cure.jpg



__ smokesontuesday
__ Mar 12, 2017






Checking to make sure they cured all the way through. Stuff came up and they were actually in the fridge 13 days for what I calculated as a 9 day cure time.













Soaking.jpg



__ smokesontuesday
__ Mar 12, 2017






30 minute soak to desalinate













Done curing.jpg



__ smokesontuesday
__ Mar 12, 2017






Out of the water and ready for racks. Grabbed a couple of test fry slices at this point.













Seasoned.jpg



__ smokesontuesday
__ Mar 12, 2017






Seasoned up and headed for the fridge last night to rest overnight and form the pellicle













Test Fry.jpg



__ smokesontuesday
__ Mar 12, 2017






What is left of the two test fry slices after Connor saw them. It wasn't salty at all.













1 hour in.jpg



__ smokesontuesday
__ Mar 12, 2017






Hanging out in the smoker for an hour at 130 degrees with no smoke to dry a bit.













20 to go.jpg



__ smokesontuesday
__ Mar 12, 2017






Ran a mix of apple and maple chips the entire 9.5 hour cook time. They were around 125 IT at this point about 7.5 hours in.













Done.jpg



__ smokesontuesday
__ Mar 12, 2017






Done and boy do they smell good. 













Slices.jpg



__ smokesontuesday
__ Mar 12, 2017






Sliced shot. I'm extremely happy for my first try at this. I think next time I'll glaze half of them with maple syrup just to see if sweetness adds something.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## b-one (Mar 12, 2017)

Looks great,my guess for sweetness would be to wet brine with syrup. I think I have heard of a maple syrup powder as well,just don't think glazing them will get what your looking for. Keep us posted on the next batch!


----------



## tropics (Mar 12, 2017)

SOT They look great I just had CB from what I made a few weeks ago. points

Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 12, 2017)

The CB looks delicious!

Great job!

Point!

Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 12, 2017)

Looks Great, SOT !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






---
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice Job!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## smokesontuesday (Mar 14, 2017)

b-one said:


> Looks great,my guess for sweetness would be to wet brine with syrup. I think I have heard of a maple syrup powder as well,just don't think glazing them will get what your looking for. Keep us posted on the next batch!


I don't know if a glaze will get me there either but I haven't heard of anyone having much success with adding syrup to a wet brine either. Guess I'll keep reading and experimenting.


----------



## smokesontuesday (Apr 29, 2017)

Thanks for the points @Bearcarver, @SmokinAl, and @tropics


----------

